# CA Yellolab retr. mix , dandi dinmont terrier others URGENT Young dogs



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Dandi dinmont terrier yellow lab ret. mix in danger of euth CA shelter Need You
Please check these dogs out. This shelter is overcrowded and all animals are in danger.

You must call to put your name on their charts as the person to call before they will be put to sleep . Do this if you want to save them immediately. More info is on the links posted here.

Lancaster Animal Care and Control info: 5210 W. Ave. I Lancaster, CA 93536 Phone: (661) 940-4191 Hours: Monday - Thursday 12:00PM - 7:00PM Friday - Sunday 10:00AM - 5:00PM Thank you for choosing to adopt a homeless pet!

Pictures of dogs
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16043239

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16042418


----------

